# Gravity Defyer Shoes - Would You Buy A Pair?



## SifuPhil (Jul 28, 2013)

I saw these advertised on TV the other day and was interested enough to go *visit their website*. Basically they're shoes that offer a high level of shock resistance by incorporating some high-tech features such as "shock absorbers" and "stabilizers", which I suppose is ad-speak for springs and thick soles.

 

Since we were talking in another thread about the health benefits of walking, and since some of us spend hours standing while stalking our victims, I wondered whether y'all thought these shoes would be worth the price (they seem to average around $150 USD).


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2013)

My first response is NO .... no more "gimmick" shoes for me.  I just got my money from the Skechers Shape-Ups law suit.
I'll stop while I'm ahead.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 28, 2013)

Might pay $14.95 for them, but that's all I pay at Wally World for tennies that get a grubbing in the dirt workout around here. Of course, if those springs were strong enough to make me boing around like a rabbit, I might consider paying more.


----------



## Archer (Jul 28, 2013)

Definitely not gravity defying...soft to walk in maybe but that's all...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2013)

Reminds me of a modified version of the Z-Coil sneakers that Kramer wore on the Seinfeld Show.  I've actually seen a few people sporting those around town.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 28, 2013)

Spring-heel Jack lives again!  

 


 
 Won't be buying them thanks anyway, el cheapos are plenty good enough for my perambulations.   :inv:


----------



## Casper (Jul 28, 2013)

_*No way.......
I walk every morning and buy "good" sneakers when they're on sale......
Much cheaper.....maybe last season's styles, but who cares..... *_fff:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 28, 2013)

_My Target ones will do me fine, if i was into Athletics they would be fine._


----------



## That Guy (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 29, 2013)

Seems to work for _them_ ... 


It's encouraging to see that your heads (and your feet) are firmly in place. 

Thing about cheap sneakers, though ... I used to be a K-Mart baby - always got my Two For $14.95 Generic Athletic Shoe, on the assumption that when one wore out I could just un-box the other pair. I was doing a lot of walking and biking at the time, and what I didn't realize was that although they were a bargain they were also killing not only my feet but my legs and back as well. I think they were made in Korea, and I'm pretty sure that at 6' / 200 lbs. I'm a little bigger than your average Korean. 

I finally broke down and started to buy New Balances, ONE pair for $49.95, and although my wallet took a hit my feet, legs and back thanked me every time I took a step. The way I look at it, it's still a _lot_ cheaper than paying for surgery.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 29, 2013)

Fair enough summation for active people who need good ones, but a shuffle as far as the garbage bin and back doesn't require much more than something to keep the gravel from getting between your toes.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 29, 2013)

You Aussies better not buy anything that defies gravity, you're already upside down. :danger:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 29, 2013)

_Knew there was something wrong, now i know thanks rkunsaw_


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2013)

Have worn New Balance for years. Priced right and made in the USA. kay:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 29, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> You Aussies better not buy anything that defies gravity, you're already upside down. :danger:



That accounts for why our Gubbmint gets things rrrrs-up so often I guess.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 29, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Have worn New Balance for years. Priced right and made in the USA. kay:





Although ... if you *check out their website* you'll see (in fine print) -



> One out of every 4 pairs of  shoes we sell in the USA is made or assembled here. Where the domestic  value is at least 70%, we label our shoes "Made in the USA."



They also use a mix of domestic and imported materials, so I'm not quite sure how "American" their American shoes are. Still, I think they have a better track record than many other shoe companies. Puma and Adidas, for example - founded by brothers who had belonged to the Nazi party.

I used to LOVE Pumas and wore them for years, but that probably explains why every time I put them on I had a strong urge to cover a lot of territory ... 




TWHRider said:


> ... Except for my pink barn shoes, I don't wear tennis shoes in the summer.  I still wear "shoe sandals" but no leather bottoms, they better have positraction or they're not coming home with me - lol lol lol  No flip-flops either --- I hate flip-flops.



You want positraction? You got it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2013)

New Balance was my favorite for years, as I have large wide feet for a woman and always had trouble finding a comfortable shoe and I always bought the men's styles.  The NB came in wide widths.  Years back, after being on my feet all day on cement floors at work, I started to have problems with Plantar Fasciitis.  Switched to Saucony from then on.  My first pair was the Hurricane8, no longer available.  It was a $120 sneaker, and it was on sale for half price.  Been buying them ever since due to stability, cushioning and comfort...although their sizes aren't wide, they are a full cut. :thumbsup:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the idea of the springs in the heels is a great idea, and I see that they also have sandals made that way. Even they are really expensive, at least on my budget, so I still wouldn't buy them, but I probably would try a pair if I had them.
it seems to be getting harder and harder to find products that are actually made here in America, but it is good when we are able to buy American.
I wonder if all the other countries are smothered in Chinese merchandise like we are ?


----------



## MercyL (Jul 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 1745
> 
> Seems to work for _them_ ...
> 
> ...



Sooner or later we realize that paying more than $20.00 for a pair of shoes is a worthwhile investment. 

I look back at my bargain basement days with amusement. I bought a pair of sweet little sandals 2 summers ago. I almost passed out at the register when I realized I was actually biting the bullet and purchasing shoes that were $40.00, marked down from $75.00.

I smile every time I slip them on and look at my feet in the mirror, and appreciate how much better my feet, legs, and lower back feel. 

I have vowed to never buy cheap shoes again!


----------



## MercyL (Jul 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I saw these advertised on TV the other day and was interested enough to go *visit their website*. Basically they're shoes that offer a high level of shock resistance by incorporating some high-tech features such as "shock absorbers" and "stabilizers", which I suppose is ad-speak for springs and thick soles.
> 
> View attachment 1741
> 
> Since we were talking in another thread about the health benefits of walking, and since some of us spend hours standing while stalking our victims, I wondered whether y'all thought these shoes would be worth the price (they seem to average around $150 USD).




Before looking at the website,  I thought you were talking about the gravity boots that were popular a few years back. Well, maybe more than a few.

I saw shoes like these in all of the local sports equipment stores, at least 3 years ago, but they were not called Gravity Defyer Shoes. Unfortunately, I cannot remember what they were called.

The 30 day trial period is interesting, and is bothersome. What happens to rejected and returned shoes? Do they spray them with Febreeze, then send them to the next potential buyer?

I would be pretty upset if I got athlete's foot from a pair of shoes that I thought was brand new!


----------

